# Krates



## Bikebones (Nov 24, 2020)

Did the lemon peeler krate bike make a 2spd??? Were the krates either single spd or 5 spd thnks.


----------



## sworley (Nov 24, 2020)

Single speed or 5 speed from the factory. If there’s a 2 speed the dealer or customer added it later.


----------



## Bikebones (Nov 24, 2020)

That's what I thought.......saw a nice lemon the other day but it had a 2spd top bar shifter on it ?? Thnks for ur response!


----------



## sworley (Nov 24, 2020)

Got a picture? Sounds pretty odd. Only 2 speed cable actuated hubs I know of were the old Bendixs from the early 50s. 

Sure it wasn’t a 3 speed?


----------



## Bikebones (Nov 25, 2020)

No pics, going to see it later this week and can inspect more closely...kb.


----------

